# 00142 Magride open circuit



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

So I went over a pot hole the other day and within a few minutes I had a magride warning on the dash. A quick scan threw up 00142 open circuit. When I clear it, it goes away for a short while, but soon comes back on - usually when I plant my foot or throw the car round a corner.

Obvious thing is to get the shock replaced, but before I cough up, does anybody have any things to check first/other things it could be?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

The connector on the front shock is on the bottom of the shock. The connector on the rear shock is on the top of the shock. In both cases, you may want to remove the wheel to get a better view and for the rear, it may require removing the wheel arch liner to get to it.

Be sure to check the connectors on both and make sure they're still attached and clean. It could be the "011 Open Circuit" is reporting "Intermittent" which would make me suspect the connectors. Any quality Electrical Contact Cleaner should help if there's any crud or corrosion present inside the connectors.

Also, check the Steering Angle Sensors while you're there just to make sure they are not damaged and that the connectors are also in good shape.

I pulled these DTCs off another Forum just for reference -

*Address 14: Susp. Elect.* 
00142 - Left Front Dampening Adjustment Valve (N336) 
00143 - Front Right Dampening Adjustment Valve (N337) 
00144 - Rear Left Dampening Adjustment Valve (N338) 
00145 - Rear Right Dampening Adjustment Valve (N339)
01316 - ABS Control Module
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85)
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent

*Address 03: ABS Brakes*
01826 - Sensor for Steering Angle (G85); Supply Voltage Terminal 30

View attachment 6

*Front Shock - *

























*Rear Shock - *

















*SAS (Front)* -









Images Source: 
https://dertt.fotki.com/2008-audi-ttc/ttrs-suspension/
https://www.vwvortex.com/threads/a-litt ... 2.5851872/
.


----------



## nigh7swimming (Sep 22, 2020)

I got the same but for a rear one, turned out it was the connector issue, cleaning the connection solved the issue. Apparently it can sometimes get wet in a pouring rain here in UK :roll:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Well I can't for the life of me get the damn connectors off [smiley=bigcry.gif]










I've found it, but both this one and the SAS sensor just won't flipping budge.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I'd give it a good spray with Electrical Contact Cleaner to help soften and remove the gunk that's built up on it and get it as clean as you can first. Maybe use a stiff tooth brush to help get the chunky bits off.

If unsure about how to release VAG connectors, this video demonstrates how to remove them without breaking them -

*How to Undo VW Wiring Connectors*


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Fecking cars. I can pop switches in the engine bay, but neither of these seem to have any give to push them in. Still, at least they now look clean on the outside!!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

One off!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Annnd both off. My poor, poor thumbs, they hurt 

So the level sensor jobby didn't look too bad, but the magride plug is in pretty bad shape.










The outer insulation is breaking apart and you can see the inner cables, although I can't see any bare wire there. I've given them a dowsing in contact cleaner and a scrub with a toothbrush. Just letting them fully dry off before putting it back together.

I've wrapped some PVC tape around the wire, but it's not holding so I don't think that'll last very long. I imagine it's a pretty monumental job to replace a connector as there is no slack on these things, you'd have to replace the whole cable back to wherever it disappears to.

Thanks for the tips Swiss, as ever a fountain of knowledge. It may or may not do the job, but at least I feel like I've made an effort before coughing up for replacements.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Balls. Put it back together and now the fault is permanent and comes back immediately


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Happen to have a spare shock kicking about with the intention of sending it off for refurb (similar cost to buying new, so that was a silly idea), anyway, I plugged that in and the error isn't permanent - which leads me to think it's not the dodgy looking wire but a kippered internal connection.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Well hey, so far so good in my book! At least you got the connector off without breaking it! 

Looking at the parts list, you can buy a replacement harness if you think it's necessary. I'd double check with Audi for the PN just to be sure.

http://www.oemepc.com/audi/part_single/ ... 780/lang/e


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Can you make out a PN on the connector itself? It may only require a new one. You can always buy just the connector and pins if the rest of the harness is okay.

I've got a catalog of VAG connectors if you're interested. It's too large to upload but I can send it to you by email if you send me a PM.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

It's the rubber moulding around the cable that's shot to bits, see photo above. The remnants of a part number is on the degraded bit so no figuring that out. I don't think I can put a new end on it, given the type of plug it is.

But it's good to know that the harness is replaceable - definitely beyond my competency level!

I've given the shock socket another good blast of contact cleaner and am leaving it to stand. If it fails immediately again, I'll throw in the towel and book it in for a replacement.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Put it back together, and it didn't complain until I put it round a hard corner, suspension light back on. So worth a punt on the contacts, but I gave them a good blast of cleaner and a scrub, even even tried to give the pins in the shock a bit of a scrape just in case.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Well, nothing ventured, nothing gained!  Please keep us posted on how this turns out.


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

@dash did you get this resolved in the end, same just happened to me (although this was a lump in the road rather than a pothole!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Not got round to it yet. I am going to ask the garage to replace the loom first given how shot the connector is, but I don't have high hopes of that resolving anything.

I got a response from the council, who said the pothole wasn't sufficiently deep the week I hit it, but 5 days later it magically was. ****ers.


----------

